
Kiwi – a 68k Homebrew Computer - rocky1138
http://www.ist-schlau.de/
======
eriknstr
It appears that the page won't load.

Here is the most recent snapshot from the IA Wayback Machine.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20161028130628/https://www.ist-s...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161028130628/https://www.ist-
schlau.de/)

------
gravypod
I wish there were kit-orderable computers of this fashion. I'd like to get my
hands on something like this with a Z80 or maybe even a J11 so I can play Bell
Labs in my spare time.

~~~
ue_
I always wanted to make my own processor out of ICs however I was informed
this would be extremely slow in the end, so I never started making it. But it
seemed fun at the time to make a 16-bit computer up from logic gates.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I still plan to make some FPGA's at some point. More likely, convince some
CompSci people with high-end tools to build and FOSS the key components.
Archipelago FPGA at 45-65nm was a start. I think even obsolete version at
28-45nm could have plenty of logic, memory, and speed for lots of hobbyist
hardware.

------
0xcde4c3db
> Video Yamaha V9990 Video Display Processor

Aren't these somewhat rare? I don't think they were used in much besides a
handful of late MSX add-on video cards.

~~~
duskwuff
Not to mention the two (!) SIDs for audio output. The only way to obtain those
nowadays is to cannibalize Commodore 64s.

